# t-shirt designer software !!



## omaralminhali (Jan 2, 2013)

hey guys 

i really need your help i know this topic has been posted million time 

but i really facing a hard time finding the right and cheap designer software to start with 

what i need is building a website that allow clients to design there own t-****r then i will prented and ship it to them 

btw im not in usa i will work in middle east 


and i found shirtnetwork.com
but i don't know how it really work 

so guys please if you know any pace of info let me know im new to this business 


thank you


----------



## areya (Apr 8, 2013)

i dont know coz i never used any software


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

omaralminhali said:


> hey guys
> 
> i really need your help i know this topic has been posted million time
> 
> ...


if you have someone to help to develop, you can check out opentshirts.org


----------

